# Five Years Ago Today



## ranger72 (Sep 11, 2006)

Ladies and Gentlemen of Our Smoking Forums,


Today marks the fifth anniversary of the most despicable act ever perpetrated against America and the free world.

On September 11, 2001 a number of Twisted, Sick terrorists hijacked four Passenger Airliners filled with Innocent Civilians and flew them into our World Trade Center and our Pentagon.

The fourth hijacked aircraft was forced down into a field in Pennsylvania by a group of incredibly courageous civilians who decided they were having none of it! It is almost certain that this aircraft (United Airlines flight 93) was headed for the White House with the intent to kill all within its walls at the time.

The most despicable thing about this life altering event is that the attack was carried out by Islamofascists each of which represent no Legal or Recognized Government and was carried out against civilian targets aside from the Pentagon.


The first aircraft struck the 1st tower of the World Trade Center at approximately 8:46am. Please join me and  millions of other Americans at that time this morning for a moment of silence to pray for the thousands of American who were senslessly murdered five years ago today.

God Bless America!
God bless our Men and Women of the United States Military who continue to go in harm's way in an attempt to keep us all safe from harm!


I remain faithfully yours,

ranger72

OTBS # 14


----------



## larry maddock (Sep 11, 2006)

my thoughts are with them daily


----------



## monty (Sep 11, 2006)

Ranger!

You echo my true sentiments and I applaud your post! We must stand strong and united against these radicals and vote carefully to maintain a proper defense stature. Any of the Godless who wish to weaken our defenses and blur our borders should be sent a strong message from the ballot box.

My heart aches for the families of those poor innocents,
My soul prays for the souls lost that day,
So in honor of all our own lost in those few moments,
I will help all those radicals find their way...TO HELL!

Stephen R. Montgomery
Patriot!

God Bless America!


----------



## cajunsmoker (Sep 11, 2006)

HooRah Monty, HooRah.  I'll send some of them to paradise if they come down here. :evil:


----------



## nmayeux (Sep 11, 2006)

Here are some pics of the Field of Flags at Kennesaw Mountain near Atlanta, Ga.  Each flag is for a person who died on this day 5 years ago.  If you are interested in a high resolution file, just send me a PM.

For some reason, the pics will not post.  I will try again later.

Turns out that I cannot download any more pics due to exceeding 256KB.  This really sucks!


----------



## ranger72 (Sep 13, 2006)

Many thanks to the above members who found and responded to this post.

ranger72


----------



## buzzard (Sep 16, 2006)

arg im with you all killem'  i could type forever on the sickos who dont want us over there in retaliation, but my fragile fingers would be all sore and stuff.


----------



## ranger72 (Sep 16, 2006)

*buzzard!*

heh! Heh!

you hot s--t!

reminds me of the old poster with two buzzards sitting on a root/branch coming out the side of a cliff!

One turns to the other and says,*"Patience my A--! I'm gonna kill something!"*


ranger72 :lol: 

OTBS # 14


----------



## buzzard (Sep 16, 2006)

its amazing how difficult it is to find buzzard paraphinalia (JEFF WE NEED SPELL CHECK SO I DONT LOOK SO STUPID ALL THE TIME).   i have been trying, anything i can get my hands on i get.  you dont know where he got the clip do you? i would like to obtain it.


----------



## Dutch (Sep 17, 2006)

Buzzard-Go to Google.com and add the Google toolbar. It has a Spell Checker on it, it's what I use.


----------

